# 05 GTO whistling noise from engine



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

While parked in the garage I noticed a whistling sound/high pitch type sound coming from under the hood. . Its pretty noticeable. My mom and dad both mentioned it to me. Is this whistling noise normal? 
Thanks guys.


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

My Chevy Tahoe made high pitched noise from under the hood and it ended up being a bad intake gasket. Sounds like you might have a similar problem.
Hope this helps,

Chris


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Could it possibly be the alternator? I know they can whistle when they start to go. But that usually isn't too high pitched but worth checking it out.


----------



## Goat666 (Oct 3, 2004)

BLACK05GTO said:


> While parked in the garage I noticed a whistling sound/high pitch type sound coming from under the hood. . Its pretty noticeable. My mom and dad both mentioned it to me. Is this whistling noise normal?
> Thanks guys.


 Is it a whining noise? If it is, my power steering pump whines a little, alomost sounds like a supercharger. Double checked it with a stethiscope.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Make sure that the tube from the filter box to the intake tube isn’t loose. That could be the cause of a vacuum leak…


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

Goat666 said:


> Is it a whining noise? If it is, my power steering pump whines a little, alomost sounds like a supercharger. Double checked it with a stethiscope.


Yes, this is kind of what it sounds like. It is a whistle/whine sound. It is constant. Its not loud but it can definately be heard when the surroundings are quiet. 
I actually didn't notice it until someone mentioned the sound to me. So I got out of the car to listen to it. It sounds like the very beginning of a tea whistle.


----------



## 1fast05GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

*05 gto whistle*

I have an 05 as well, and i dont have any noises under my hood. Check to make sure if ur airbox is sealed right. Sounds to me like there is some kind of vacume leak . Nothing serious. I wouldnt worry too much, if u cant find anything, bring that bad boy in for a service..thats the great thing about a new car.


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

I 'm pretty sure its air being sucked into the intake or airbox. Thats what it sounds like to me. Another 05 GTO owner mentioned to me his car does it too. It makes the same sound as if you were sucking in air really fast into your mouth to cause a slight whistle.


----------



## ZimGTO (Jan 5, 2005)

This was a problem on some vettes with the LS1. My 01 had a high pitch whistle around 2000 rpm. They replaced the intake.

WHISTLE NOISE FROM INTAKE MANIFOLD/THROTTLE BODY 

This is a technical service bulletin for repair of this problem, it is not a recall. It covers 2001 Corvettes LS1, LS6 engines. TSB # 02-06-01-021
Some owners may comment on a whistle noise coming from either the intake manifold or the throttle body. The noise is most noticeable between 1100 and 2000 RPM.
This bulletin calls for replacing the intake manifold.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Does it say why? Is it a flaw in the intake mold?


----------



## TRC GTO (Feb 27, 2005)

it sounds like intake leak to me also i just order 2 intake for 5.3 trucks yesterday
they made the noise you descriped. make sure you dealer does a spak case on 
it dont wait gm will pay next day air it,s part of the warranty!


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

i get the same thing - i notice it at around 2,000 rpm but only sometimes.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Boy that sucks..... LOL. :lol:


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

ZimGTO said:


> This was a problem on some vettes with the LS1. My 01 had a high pitch whistle around 2000 rpm. They replaced the intake.
> 
> WHISTLE NOISE FROM INTAKE MANIFOLD/THROTTLE BODY
> 
> ...



Do you know if this is bad for the car or is costing me power? I guess I'll have to put the car in the shop. The whistle seems to be getting louder.


----------



## ZimGTO (Jan 5, 2005)

They changed the one out in my vette and it STILL whistles.... as far as I have heard/learned it is only an issue with the annoying sound & does not hurt, harm or affect performance.


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

ZimGTO said:


> They changed the one out in my vette and it STILL whistles.... as far as I have heard/learned it is only an issue with the annoying sound & does not hurt, harm or affect performance.


Through this process I'm finding out it's pretty common. I've already talked to several GTO owners with the same noise. So I may just except the fact that my engine has a slight whistle at 2000 rpms. 
I was able to run 104 mph in the 1/4 mile lifting off the gas in 1st gear. So the car is definately making good power. With a decent launch ( without severe wheel hop) I should pull 107+ mph in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## calducce (Mar 22, 2005)

*Whistling*

I wouldn't worry about the whistling at all. It's the alternator. It varies it's rotating speed depending on the drain on the system, which is actually a good idea. If you want to completely get rid of the sound, and well, prove that it's your alternator, make sure your radio is off so you can hear the whistling. Now, listen to the current sound. You'll probably hear a light whistling, assuming that your headlamp switch is rotated all the way counterclockwise. Now, turn it clockwise to auto, or to full if you are outside in the sun. You should hear the whining/whistling sound increase in intensity. This is the because the alternator has changed it's rpm due to increased drain on the system. Sorry for the elaborate explaination but at least you can rest assured it's not a problem with your car at all. It may just be a little annoying. hehe. If you want to completely get rid of the sound, at least in the day time, turn your headlamps off and get rid of the DRL (daytime running lights) relay. The exact location is probably located in your user manual, but, open the hood and the relay box is going to be on the car's right side. It's pretty easy to remove the top. Now, if you're standing on the car's right, there should be a cluster of small fuses on your left. There are bigger fuses and relays starting to the right of the cluster in two rows. The DRL relay is on the bottom row, to the right of the 1st big relay. Pull this out and your lights should completely be off when your headlamp dial is all the way counterclockwise. I pulled this out because it was annoying me to have my lights on in the day, but it also cured the whistling noise at least during the day. hehe. Anyways, I hope this is helpful. Now, if it truly is your intake, the intensity of the whistling sound should increase as you step on the throttle until the sound of the engine damps it out. If it's the alternator you should only be able to hear it at low rpm, including the procedure that I told you about to hear it more. 

Cheers


----------



## Snap (Apr 2, 2005)

ZimGTO said:


> This was a problem on some vettes with the LS1. My 01 had a high pitch whistle around 2000 rpm. They replaced the intake.
> 
> WHISTLE NOISE FROM INTAKE MANIFOLD/THROTTLE BODY


I have the same thing on my vette but am not trusting of the dealer to tough it. It only whistles under part throttle in cold weather. The only reason to drive it in the cold (top never goes up before storage) is the fun of loose tires. I call the whistle "character".


----------



## Nightshifter (Jun 11, 2005)

linux_fan said:


> i get the same thing - i notice it at around 2,000 rpm but only sometimes.


I noticed the whistling on the O5, but it was when i ran the AC ... the air was whistling through the vents... also under the hood, but after the engine warmes up, it goes away.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

This noise issue must be common because I have it also on my 06 and I hearded the first day I had it in my garage. It sounds to me more like what a supercharger sounds like.


----------



## SLVRLS2GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

I have the same sound on my 06 as well.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

SLVRLS2GTO said:


> I have the same sound on my 06 as well.


The whistling noise starts out as soon as you turn the goat on, but it will go away after driving a couple of miles. I had the same noise on old 01 BMW M3. Bad bearing on the belt pulley was the cause.


----------



## DamienChaos (Nov 14, 2005)

Same noise on startup for a little while on my 06 as well. It just sounds like air rushing into the intake. The SLP/K&N intake on my C4 makes a similar sound sometimes, so I wasn't worried about it.


----------



## Brooks06 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Air Intake Sounds*

Hi folks. this is my first post. just got a GTO 2006 m6, black. I love it. anyway, i replaced the air intake with a K&N intake (not just a filter but all the way to the motor. Now, when I punch it, it makes a very noticable sucking noise, kinda even like a pop. then it hisses at rpms above 2300 or so. I put it on myself, so maybe i didn't get it right somewhere. anyone have any ideas what i might need to look for OR is it supposed to do that? I can't pinpoint the exact location of the noise, even when standin there and someone else giving gas. thanks in advance for any advice. 

Brooks


----------

